# Anyone know how to get rid of or improve wrinkly skin around the belly button?



## porkypig

I'm quite happy with my figure the only thing I'm not that over the moon about is the wrinkly skin I've been left with around my belly button ( see pic although looks worse in real life) any one have any magic lotions or potions to improve the skin? X

Ps: pic is on its side
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## XcupcakeX

Mines the same, although mine is probably worse! It's not really improved at all since having my daughter almost 4 years ago unfortunately :( 

I've tried various creams in the past but I don't believe any of them work well to be honest. Think it's just one of them things, because the skin has been stretched beyond its natural elasticity and therefore can't be repaired? I suppose ab workouts might improve it slightly? It hasn't for me though!


----------



## seoj

tbh- not sure any creams would really help much-- skin elasticity is tough thing to improve. Mine looks pretty great- till I bend over, ack- doesn't stay in place like it used to ;) BUT- that might have more to do with age than baby... LOL. I'm almost 40 and even though I work out and do weights and I'm a great shape overall- obviously after baby and with my age, some things are a bit "squishier" than they once were--- I am totally looking into skin firming treatments. They can be done with Lazer- particular for this little spot under my neck- that no one else seems to notice, but I do! And I figure better to keep up on this stuff before it's too late... haha. I already had a lazer facial to help with little broken blood vessels and some light spots that just kinda bugged me-- and I really noticed a difference. Might be worth looking into??? None surgical, bit painful, but nothing crazy and other than some redness and a bit of burning the first day- it wasn't bad at all. Within 1-2wks I noticed the differenct for sure :)


----------



## porkypig

It's a shame as I've got no stretch really and my tummys pretty flat apart from this horrible wrinkly old woman's skin- never mind x


----------

